# Chronograph Suisse



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my newChronograph Suisse. Its 18k Rose Gold. Had it for a month or so now and couldn't be happier. The picture does not do it justice. Apart from a couple of little dents, you'd never know its age.

What do you think?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive had many of these, always liked them, wear in good health!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice indeed. I really like these old chronographs.


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice indeed . When was this made ?


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

apparently 1950. From the research i've done, they were made post WW2 as a souvenir for people visiting Switzerland in the 40's and 50's.

Couldn't be happier with it. No idea what its worth or anything like that, just love it! Took it in PX with my old Tudor Oysterdate. Prefer this by far.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice one! I love these Swiss chronos from the 1950s. Here's a link to the Swiss Emperor chrono on my watch pages - very similar to yours, with a Landeron 248 movement:

http://www.willswatchpages.com/swiss-emperor-chronograph.html

I have a Dugena which is not dissimilar, with a Dugena 4002 (Valjoux 7733) movement.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Unfortunately this has now packed up and off to the shop to be fixed


----------



## VintageWatchItaly (Dec 29, 2014)

So nice, i have a black dial one and it's one of my fav


----------

